# $500 Prize Local 500YD, 600YD, & 700YD Rifle Challenge



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

Any of you precision rifle guys up for a little rifle shooting contest?

I have 700Yards to my back berm with very little cross wind.

In the month of May I'm thinking of throwing up some cash for a prize, at least $500.00 and you get to shoot free of charge. I'll be looking for some other cash sponsors to make a larger purse offer. I'd like to start an annual rifle contest.

Any thoughts suggestions?


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Prone, bench? IBS 600yd targets? Group or score? equipment rules?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

kaferhaus said:


> Prone, bench? IBS 600yd targets? Group or score? equipment rules?


What he said.


----------



## race27 (Jul 17, 2008)

ron, lots of locals would love to be a part of that. let me know what i can do to help.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

race27 said:


> ron, lots of locals would love to be a part of that. let me know what i can do to help.


Lots of guys from over here would too....

We've got a 1,000yd range and get plenty of practice at 600...and at least some at 1,000.

I've got at least 100 600yd IBS targets sitting here in a box as well...


----------



## danothemano (Nov 26, 2010)

thats sounds like a blast and id love to participate as well.......be sure to keep us posted on the details!


----------



## chud (Oct 19, 2007)

Never shot that far before, not on purpose anyway. I sure would enjoy trying though, and I just bought a rifle to make the attempt. Standing by for more info...


----------



## xtopdawg386x (Dec 31, 2010)

sounds like it can be fun .WHat the scoring going to be and what weapon systems will be used ? IS this going to be iron sights or scopes ? The only weapon system i have set up to shoot this distance is a 300 weatherby mag or my DPMS 308 so need some more information .


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

chud said:


> Never shot that far before, not on purpose anyway./QUOTE]
> 
> Chud, that made me laugh, me too by the way
> 
> Jimmy


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

all I get to do is shoot 75yds at Fl deer, my rifle may object but would be fun.


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

I like how they did it on top shot, where each shooter competes against the others at the same time. I'm looking into those exploding targets. Has anyone used them before?
I want it to be fun and easy to score, with lots of stress and excitement.

I included some pics of the range just to give you some idea of what I have to work with in the future. I'm still developing the pistol range because that's what pays my bills, but I eventually want to provide a home and a club for my distance shooters. So many guys talk crap about shooting past 500 yards, I'm going to give them a home to put their money where their mouth is and I hope to learn much of long distance shooting. Like I said, I'm a pistol guy, so I'm looking forward to learning more about rifles, especially hitting moving targets. When it gets closer to may I will be asking for help and advice on how to set up the range in a practical and economical way.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

It's got potential for sure

Here's where I shoot

first pic is of the 200M berm with the 600M berm to the left, there's some High Power shooters at the 300 rd firing line

Second pic is the access road to the 600M target pits and 1000M berm

Third pic is the 600yd pits

Fourth pic is the 600/1000M firing line, which is now concrete and has benches.

Be nice to have another long range spot nearby

Wind is ALWAYS blowing across the range after about 9AM


----------



## hct (Aug 29, 2008)

kaferhaus, where is that range located?


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd like to watch that for sure, keep us posted.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

hct said:


> kaferhaus, where is that range located?


the name of the club is Pascagoula shooting club, but it's located in Pecan MS, which is right over the Alabama state line.

We have a lot of florida members. some from as far away as panama city


----------



## mprofb (Feb 15, 2010)

sounds like a blast...hopefully i'll have some new long range rifles before then...


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

i think this is a fun idea, id def be entering evrey time you have a contest since im an up and coming long range shooter and could use the practice


----------



## ccather (Aug 3, 2010)

I've dusted off my Marlin 60 and am ready to go. Anyone know the bullet drop of a 22lr at 1000 yds?


----------



## rdg0913 (Aug 21, 2009)

Probably 600 feet, at that distance you would be shooting a 22 cal mortar round , now that would be a challenge. Long distance shooting is a blast, good luck on your range.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

Ran through the ballistic calculator on my phone...figuring a ballistic coeffiecnt of .101 and velocity of 1550fps...you would need to come up 3500 inches to hit at 1000yds with a 100ud zero


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

biggamefishr said:


> Ran through the ballistic calculator on my phone...figuring a ballistic coeffiecnt of .101 and velocity of 1550fps...you would need to come up 3500 inches to hit at 1000yds with a 100ud zero



Do they make 50MOA bases? LOL


----------



## neohornet (May 31, 2009)

I got 3,837.69".


biggamefishr said:


> Ran through the ballistic calculator on my phone...figuring a ballistic coeffiecnt of .101 and velocity of 1550fps...you would need to come up 3500 inches to hit at 1000yds with a 100ud zero


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

neohornet said:


> I got 3,837.69".


I just did it quickly to get a rough estimate. But running it again with the current 42 degree temp, and 30.31 pressure I got 3823.5...just for giggles I tossed in a full value wind at 6mph (current reading at pns airport) and you would need to come over 378.0"


----------



## ccather (Aug 3, 2010)

biggamefishr said:


> I just did it quickly to get a rough estimate. But running it again with the current 42 degree temp, and 30.31 pressure I got 3823.5...just for giggles I tossed in a full value wind at 6mph (current reading at pns airport) and you would need to come over 378.0"


 
You mentioned pns airport. Guess I better inform air traffic control when I take the shot.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt Ron said:


> ...I want it to be fun and easy to score, with lots of stress and excitement....


2 teams 800 yards apart, 30 rounds each. Last man/woman standing wins the $500. That is last man/woman STANDING, not alive. Stress, excitement, and very easy to score - problem solved.


----------



## nwflyj (Oct 9, 2009)

3800" is 316', what a hold over!!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*i'm definitley in, when and where?*


----------



## Jade (Feb 21, 2011)

Just last week I bought a rifle after not shooting one for 15 years. I would like to at least come out to see the event. I wouldn't want to enter and embarrass my self but would love to come out to watch.


----------



## tideline01 (May 26, 2010)

So How can you have a 700 yard range, when you dont have that leased:laughing:


----------

